# Wait, wait, wait...



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 4, 2016)

So there is another kitchen knife forum from that other person that is about as busy as this? I'm not talking about the fora one either. Learn something new everyday...


----------



## JaVa (Sep 4, 2016)

No there is not! *Jedi mind trick* :ninja:


----------



## Lars (Sep 4, 2016)

There is NO other forum than this!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> So there is another kitchen knife forum from that other person that is about as busy as this? I'm not talking about the fora one either. Learn something new everyday...



It was created as a marketing tool, and that is still its primary purpose, but there are some good threads to be found on it if you take the time to look for them.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 4, 2016)

Ironically I posted a thread in KF about how dead it was in April and someone posted that place as where everyone went.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ironically I posted a thread in KF about how dead it was in April and someone posted that place as where everyone went.



Actually, this forum is where everyone came after the "Schism of 2011". The "other" forum didn't even exist until well over a year later.


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2016)

Tool was a great band. james is making wine now. Wish i lnew that when i was in AZ i could have bought a bottle. Then, you know, drank it.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 4, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Actually, this forum is where everyone came after the "Schism of 2011". The "other" forum didn't even exist until well over a year later.



I know, which is why I found it crazy there was another site. Well, not crazy, but shocked it was so popular.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 4, 2016)

jessf said:


> Tool was a great band. james is making wine now. Wish i lnew that when i was in AZ i could have bought a bottle. Then, you know, drank it.



The roses are really in bloom this year, might take a drive to the mountains later though. I'd spread the petals and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 4, 2016)

I understand why Mark created his own forum, but I don't understand the carbon copy of this one.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 4, 2016)

Likely jealousy or lack of ingenuity.


----------



## daveb (Sep 4, 2016)

From his perspective it's probably a case of "if it works, don't fix it". Being administered by, moderated by, and subscribed to by him and his supporters does tend to taint the credibility somewhat. But it is another venue to introduce folks to the world of "good" knives.


----------



## Talim (Sep 4, 2016)

I actually found that forum first before finding this one. I lurked there for a little bit but something was just off. I felt like it was a cult or something.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 4, 2016)

I was referring to the other KKF, not to the marketing arm of a certain online shop.


----------



## ynot1985 (Sep 4, 2016)

what? there's another KKF that isn't for fora.. 

I tried google searching this new place and still cant find it


----------



## chinacats (Sep 4, 2016)

I consider kkf and the kkfora to both be legit sources of information/opinion...other place leaves a bad taste...just like shopping there does.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> what? there's another KKF that isn't for fora..
> 
> I tried google searching this new place and still cant find it



http://www.kitchenknifefora.com


----------



## SousVideLoca (Sep 4, 2016)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I was referring to the other KKF, not to the marketing arm of a certain online shop.



I never got the scoop as to why the Fora showed up, but it wouldn't be hard to posit a few credible theories.


----------

